# Hello



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 2 cats(might be adopting a 3rd)and 2 dogs.
I'm a wife of a Navy Chief Submariner....been married 14.5 years.
I believe animals are the higher beings.
I strongly believe in spay and neuter.
I believe the better we all eat the healthier we are...less vet/doc visits 
I love purrs--prompted to say this as Winston is sitting my lap purring at this moment.....and shoving his head into my hands which is making it hard to type. LOL

Winston is gray with a white circle on his chest, Star is all white with blue eyes--I think she might have albinism due to her red tinted pupils, and very red light reflection her eyes create. ...and she's not deaf.  
Winston is Hawaii born and traveled with us here--home--to Bremerton WA.
Star came to our family when we got home. I adopted her while we were still in Hawaii. Winston and Star run all over the house chasing each other, crashing into things and Star yells like a kid. LOL. Winston also likes to chase the dogs. He's a trouble maker, has no fear or territorial instincts and welcomes all new animals and people into the house. Star "tolerates" the dogs and is actually getting better and better around them. She also welcomes people into the house.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Mysterious! What beautiful cats you have. It sounds as if there's a lot of fun in your house! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

oh yeah there is...the dogs are Jack Russells. HAHAHAHA!!!
Never ending entertainment here. I love it!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awww, what a beautiful pair of kitties, and so perfectly matched too..

Welcome to the forum, hope you have fun.

And I love Jack Russells. I have a nearby neighbor that has one that is always coming to visit, he's such a lively, bouncy little guy


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful kittys!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to you and the furries!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute kitties and welcome to the board


----------

